# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  اطلبني تجدني ..

## صدفة البحر

اطلبني تجدني ..


ان هذه سورة عروس زبور داود علية السلام ..


أنا الموجود فطلبني تجدني


وان تطلب سواي لم تجدني


أنا المقصود لا تقصد سواي


كثير الخير فطلبني تجدني


أنا الرب الذي يخشى عذابي 


جميع الخلق فطلبني تجدني 


أنا الملك المهيمن جلَّ قدري


عظيم القدر فطلبني تجدني 


أنا الرب الذي لا ُظلم عندي 


ولستُ أجور فطلبني تجدني 


أنا المعبود لا تعبد سواي 


أنا الجبار فطلبني تجدني 


أنا للعبد ارحم من أخيه


ومن أبويه فطلبني تجدني 


تجدني في سواد الليل عبدي


قريبٌ منك فطلبني تجدني 


تجدني راحماً براً رؤفاً


بكل الخلق فطلبني تجدني


تجدني في سجودي وحيت تدعو


وحين تقوم فطلبني تجدني


تجدني واحداً صمداً عظيماً


كثير البر فطلبني تجدني


تجدني واسعاً بالخلق عبدي


أنا المطلوب فطلبني تجدني 


تجدني فازعاً رباً غفوراً


بكل الخلق فطلبني تجدني 


تجدني مُستغاثاً لي مُغيثاً


أنا القهار فطلبني تجدني


أتعرف من يقل للشيء غيري


كن فيكون فطلبني تجدني


أتعرف ساتراً للعيب غيري


أنا الستار فطلبني تجدني


أنا الله الذي لا شيء غيري 


أنا الدَّيان فطلبني تجدني


إذا عبدي عصاني لم تجدني


سريعا الأخذ فطلبني تجدني 


فإن هو تاب تبت عليه عبدي


أنا التواب فطلبني تجدني 


أنا ملك الملوك وكلل ملكٍ


لي الميزان فطلبني تجدني


إذا اللهفان ناداني كظيماً


أقل لبيك فطلبني تجدني


إذا المضطر قال لن تراني


نظرتُ إليه فطلبني تجدني


ومن مثلي وأنى يكون مثلي


فليس يكون فطلبني تجدني


هلم إلي لا تقصد سواي 


أنا المنان فطلبني تجدني


أتذكرُ ليلةً ناديت سراً


ألم أسمعك فطلبني تجدني


فلا ينجيك يا عبدي سواي


من النيران فطلبني تجدني


وليس يهلك الفردوس غيري


أنا الغفار فطلبني تجدني


أهل في الخلق من يعطي جزيلاً ؟


سواي ليس فطلبني تجدني


أتعرف غافراً للذنب غيري


أنا الغفار فطلبني تجدني


سأغفرُ للعباد ولا أبالي


عذاب الحشر فطلبني تجدني


وأُكرم من أريد بلا حسابٍ


أنا الوهاب فطلبني تجدني


تُعزّرني فلم ترى قط مثلي


فلستُ تراه فطلبني تجدني


وأُكرم من يتوب إلي خوفاً


لي الإكرام فطلبني تجدني


لي الالاء والنعماء عبدي


لي الخيرات فطلبني تجدني


لي الدنيا وما فيها جميعاً


لي الملكوت فطلبني تجدني


أتعرف من له اسمٌ كاسمي 


أنا الرحمن فطلبني تجدني


أتعرف من يغيث الخلق غيري


من النيران فطلبني تجدني


أتعرف منقذاً غيري سريعاً


من الهلكات فطلبني تجدني


أنا أفني الدهور قبيل قَبلٍ


وبعد البعد فطلبني تجدني


أنا الوهاب يا عبدي سريعاً


و أوفي العهد فطلبني تجدني


أنا الفردُ المدبر فوق عرشي


بلا تكييفٍ فطلبني تجدني


أنا الجبار ناداني كظيماً


أقل لبيك فطلبني تجدني


وارحم من عبادي من عصاني


بجهلٍ منه فطلبني تجدني


خلقتُ محمداً نوراً قديماً


لي البشرى فطلبني تجدني


ويشفعُ للخلائق يوم حشرٍ


ويشفع منه فطلبني تجدني ..


تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتي  :signthankspin: 


صدوفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه  :clap:  ..

----------


## نور الولاية

أشكر كم ع الخاطرة الحلوه ....
ممتن للطف كلماتكم ....

ممتن لدفء تعابيركم .....
سلمكم الله و رعاكم ....

دمتم بكل ود

----------

